
Screenqueri.es - Pixel Perfect Responsive Design Testing Tool - nreece
http://screenqueri.es/
======
jameswyse
Clickable: <http://screenqueri.es/>

This is the best of these tools I've used so far. Previously I used
<http://jamus.co.uk/demos/rwd-demonstrations/>

One problem I have though, the phone menu is very long and doesn't scroll with
the page, so if your window isn't as tall as the list (it only just fits on my
13" Macbook Air) then you can't see the full list.

------
struppi
Looks nice! But: For my site - <http://davidtanzer.net> \- it does not produce
the correct result for the new iPad. On the real device it looks exactly like
on the iPad (no side bar, everything is just higher res).

